# My biggest snapper



## Top Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Top Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

how do i post a picture


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Try these steps to post photos from your computer:

1. Click *Post Reply* or *Edit *post
2. Click *Go Advanced*
3. Scroll down to *Additional Options*
4. Click *Manage Attachments*
5. A new window opens up. Click *Browse*
6. Select photo. Click *Open*
7. Click* Upload* and close window
8. Click *Submit Reply* 

If the photos still do not load, resize the with your photo editor.

Go to wherever you are storing your photos and right click on the desired photo and then click on *Resize*. Just follow the cues. Once the photo is resized, go to step 1 above.


----------



## Top Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

Second try.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

man you gored that thing


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice snapper


----------



## msubdawg (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice one Jake!:thumbup:


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

How big was it ?


----------



## Top Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

18 lbs


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Congrats nice fish


----------



## jojol513 (Mar 30, 2010)

He is almost as big as you are. Lol


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

awesome


----------

